
Plan 9 from Bell Labs (1995) [pdf] - todsacerdoti
https://css.csail.mit.edu/6.824/2014/papers/plan9.pdf
======
pjmlp
Any Plan 9 discussion should also consider the actual end of the road, Inferno
and Limbo.

[http://doc.cat-v.org/inferno/](http://doc.cat-v.org/inferno/)

[http://www.vitanuova.com/inferno/](http://www.vitanuova.com/inferno/)

~~~
gjvc
If those are the end of the road, how would you classify
[http://9front.org/](http://9front.org/) ?

~~~
pjmlp
A project that ignores the actual work that Plan 9 authors did to improve
distributed OS programming by keeping alive a middle stop on the train ride
instead of the final destination.

For example, Rob Pike was quite unhappy to give up on Alef for Plan 9, and
finally realized his ideas with Limbo.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alef_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alef_\(programming_language\))

[http://doc.cat-v.org/plan_9/2nd_edition/papers/alef/](http://doc.cat-v.org/plan_9/2nd_edition/papers/alef/)

So worshipping Plan 9 while ignoring Inferno is doing a disservice to their
authors contribution to distributed computing platforms.

~~~
gjvc
ace. thank you for the clarification / insight :-)

------
butterisgood
I want 64bit inferno. Maybe I should work on it.

I believe someone did some work but I’m having trouble finding it. Also they
may have replaced Limbo with Lua (or maybe I just smoked too much of the good
stuff).

~~~
drybjed
Perhaps you would be interested in Harvey OS[1] which implements Plan9-like
operating system in 64bit environment.

[1]: [https://harvey-os.org/](https://harvey-os.org/)

